# Lipid Panel Results



## TR90125 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just had my lipid checked thru privatemdlabs.  Here are the numbers.  Feedback is appreciated.

Total Cholesterol                                 127
Triglycerides                                       102
HDL Choleterol                                     32     Low????
VLDL Cholesterol Cal                             21
LDL Cholesterol Calc                             74
LDL/HDL Ratio                                     2.3


I also had my E2 checked and it came back at 31.4 and this is based on taking .25mg of Adex once a week.  I am going to dose it 2x weekly to see where that lands me.  Plus the wood has been kind of soft lately.  Not sure if that is related to an E2 reading of 31 or not.

How much of a problem is my low HDL and how can I increase it???


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2012)

to get your HDL up you can put more Monounsaturated fats in the diet like canola oil, avocado oil, or olive oil and natty in peanut butter.  Also fish/fish oil & Niacin.   

E2 isn't bad for only taking .25 Adex


----------



## Cashout (Nov 11, 2012)

With your total number of 127 the 32 HDL is not really an issue. For guys who have higher Totals (i.e. >200) the rule of thumb is HDL >40 is acceptable. 

I wouldn't be concerned at all with your profile.

Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 11, 2012)

What is your protocol?


----------



## 03ACE (Nov 12, 2012)

Just me, but an E2 reading of 31 sounds pretty good. At least with me, it doesn't take much liquidex at all to move mine quite a bit. If you were talking about breaking your dose in half and doing it 2x a week, that would probably be ok. If you were talking about doubling up, I expect you would be crashed pretty quickly, at least I know I would.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't change your AI dose. 31 is a good reading. I actually feel the best when my e is 40-43.

What compounds are you running btw?


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with the AI feedback.  I think I may have dropped my E2 too low since posting this thread.  Nothing serious, but I feel like I used to feel when my E2 was down in the 14 range, as my mood is basically flat.  I think I am on the verge of being able to eliminate my Adex altogether.

My protocol is as follows:

Test Cypionate   75mg Every 84 Hours
HCG 600 IU's       Every 84 hours
Adex                 was taking .25mg weekly with an additional .25mg bi weekly, if that makes sense....going back to weekly @ .25mg
Armour Thyroid    50mg daily

DHEA                 
B Complex
Multi vitamin
Fish oil

Viagra and Cialis - As needed.....


----------



## juuced (Nov 14, 2012)

real nice lipids.   what kind of diet are you on?  how much cardio do you do ?


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 14, 2012)

I signed up with Spongy October 1st, or thereabouts.  Also at the same time I quit drinking alcohol and have not had a drop since then.

my diet is clean as shit.  I think I have had two or three cheat meals since October 1.

My cardio is inconsistent, mostly because I rely on mountain biking for my cardio and I don't always get out to ride.  My goal is 4 cardio workouts of 30-45 minutes a week and in the last 7 days I have had two workouts.

My weight training structure seems to do a helluva job getting my heart rate up though.....


----------



## juuced (Nov 15, 2012)

alchohol is a killer.  thats my one weak spot.  I cut it back a lot but still have about one night per week of drinking 4 to 8 drinks.

your doing great keep it up bro !


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 15, 2012)

juuced said:


> alchohol is a killer.  thats my one weak spot.  I cut it back a lot but still have about one night per week of drinking 4 to 8 drinks.
> 
> your doing great keep it up bro !



Thanks man.  Alcohol has done me no favors.  My problem is I am usually all or nothing and struggle with moderation.  Right now I am all about recomping so no booze!


----------

